# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Leader in a life I wish I did live

## Brandon06

I am a non-lucid and since the past 4 weeks every other night I have a recurring dream seen from a 1st person view.  
So it started off in a future on a random planet fighting enemies in black clad armour, I lead a group of soldiers people I've never seen or met.  
Near the end of the battle my father and the leader of this village die fighting side by side destroying the enemy base. 

After a talk I then lead my troops against the black clad soldiers however afterwards I encounter a 'survivor' who had survived something horrible and had resorted to a certain stage back to times of cave man however could talk and communicate properly. And she literally was the most gorgeous girl I've ever seen ginger hair, fair blue eyes, sleak but strong build and reasonable tall.  I chase after her and find a whole village, however for some reason my soldiers look down on them and I decide to make an alliance with the village. They train us in how to track and use spears and knifes in return for training in weapons and protection. 
The village's new leader has issues with me and so I address everyone there and say we're all equals and that we need to put our differences aside and need to work together to survive. 

The we get attacked and in the ensuring assault I dive and tackle the girl to save her from being shot. And from then on i am her protector. 

Then it jumps and I am surrounded in the wreckage and as I'm about to be killed the ginger girl and her village warriors come and rescue me. She kissed me. 

Next dream we are now working as one whole team the village is now a proper base and everyone wearing armour and using weapons however my units have brown cloaks and we all also have collapsible spears.

I continue to have dreams about different activities and areas and sometimes there are periodic time jumps of a few weeks but the longest was after the girl told me she was pregnant with my kid. 

After she said that the next night it had jumped 4 months and now I wouldn't go out or do anything apart from protect her. 

And then one day we get attacked and she dies but I plant a black device on her head but I don't know why but I know she is alive. And it's freaky as its like at the same age I am. And after last nights dream I discovered it's the same date, year and time. 

And last night I felt like I was awake the entire day, I was planning the final assault to give us some breathing room. But also spending time in the Labs and med bay staring at this girl who is my wife but I don't even know her name. I even have breakfast lunch dinner I even shower and perform other daily tasks. And it felt all so real.  

There's so many stories I don't have enough space to write it all down. And I've been looking around and people say it's I've got inner conflict about loss or fighting myself over decisions or a decision I've made... But others say I'm spending time in another parallel dimension of myself where this reality could happen? Just wish to know if there is any meaning at all. Or I'm just having an awesome dream

----------


## Astralstar

That is very compelling.  I think it is more than a symbolic representation of inner conflict about choices and decisions, since your subconscious could probably have more efficient methods of getting that across.

The time shift is interesting.  It sounds like you were going from some future battle to something in the distant past, but time is nonlinear.  I think of reincarnations as being something like points along a line, and from above the line, the future can be the past in this sequence, and vice versa... there is a vertical as well as horizontal dimension, if that makes any sense.  

This one is continuing over the course of weeks, and that indicates that it is a significant dream sequence.  

Hope this helps.  When dreams feel more real than waking life, who knows, maybe they are.  

There is a philosophical element here too - your soldiers from the 'future' look down on the cave dwellers from the 'past' because they are not as technologically advanced, but you are bringing the lessons of cooperation.  

The enemies with their black uniforms might have a symbolic as well as extradimensional meaning - the fight against something destructive.  It is a battle both within us, and in this world, and in other worlds, other planets, other times, other dimensions.

----------


## Exsolutus

Meaning in these sorts of things is what you make of it. In a certain way of thinking, of course it is real. Worlds like this are no more "provable" than the one we're in now. You only know one thing for sure: you are experiencing it. The ideas of "real" and "unreal" are, in my estimation, simply a semantical misunderstanding. What you experience is real. The causes of those things which you experience are a different question. Any value or worth is placed there only by you.

It cannot be proven with any real certainty that this world you describe is or is not a life in a parallel dimension, or conversely, all in your head. And in the end, it doesn't matter. You exist, and the things you experience exist through you. Enjoy your time in the world, be it this one, or any other.

----------


## bodunchar

Wow complicated!  Many aspects I think but probably boil down to one or two issues.
The idea about being in another realm is totally unverifiable and most likely totally not true.  Perhaps in the sense your mind can occupy several other realms (this realm I am in now is one, there are many others but are likely to be just mental constructs).
Perhaps we are able to enegertically tune in to various planes of existence, who knows for real?
I think you are the best person to tell us what this dream means to you in relation to what you think about the most.  Do you play a lot of video games around this kind of theme?

----------


## bodunchar

I can however identify with your sense of attachment with this beautiful woman you do not know.
This dream or theme I have experienced in various developmental stages of my life, mostly shortly before, during and after puberty.  Not really after I have had deep and meaningful relationships with the other sex in real life.
Meet an incredibly attractive woman who you have never met in real life (has looked something like a childhood sweetheart at times) with a very powerful sense of mutual understanding.
I expect many others have had this same dream and that it is a natural part of our physical, emotional and mental development.
You dont say how old you are?  I am guessing you are under 18 am I right?

----------


## snoop

You're just having an awesome dream, and it's important to remember that. You can speculate and wonder about it all you want, but none of those ideas hold any ground in reality... they will never provide you with any level of fulfillment, because they will never come true. Wishing dreams are real to the point that you believe they truly are and let this belief guide your actions in reality is dangerous and delusional, it's no different than taking hallucinogenic, psyhcotomimetic drugs every day and believing the delusions that spring forth from that. It's fine to love your dreams, but they are only dreams, and that is okay. Like I said, you can speculate to your hearts content as to whether it's you in a different dimension or whatever, but letting this speculation/belief affect your behavior and decision making in reality is dangerous and nonsensical. Just be grateful you get such awesome dreams in the first place  :;-):

----------

